# WTB older Fenwick brown IGFA rods



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm putting together a collection of the older brown Fenwick IGFA trolling/deap sea rods. If anyone has something that fits that description please let me know. Bonus points for roller rods. Thanks


----------

